# NFL football lovin' mamas!



## kirstenb

I know I can't be the only one, but I don't see a tribe anywhere for us who live for the NFL football season!

Anyone else excited for opening kickoff? Who is everyone cheering for? Anyone else fantasy football addicts?


----------



## mamaof5boys

I can't believe no one else has posted!!!







I LOVE football but have to admit I'm not too knowledgeable about it. I'm learning in my spare time!!

I'm a Broncos fan







: Like the Giants too!

We have 16 month old twins and we joked about naming them Tiki and Plastico cause the names are fun. We probably should've named them Tiki and Rondell


----------



## SAHDS

:







:







:







:







:







:

I am a crazy addicted football fan. Don't tell anyone, but we just bought a 58" plasma for the sole reason of seeing Bob Sanders break someone's neck in life-sized goodness. Anyhoo, we love, love, LOVE the *Colts*! Our entire house is decorated in blue/white and I have tons of Colts stuff in our family room (down to bobble-heads on our mantel!) Love Peyton and Marvin, Jeff, Dallas, Freeney, Adam V., Saturday, Mathis, Addai, Wayne and on and on and on and on. My emergency back-up team is the Giants (even more so since they whooped the Pats) and, no, not just because of the Lil' Manning (but it does help).

Fantasy Football ROCKS! I had 3 teams last year and ROCKED in 2 of them (the third was an auto-draft and what am I supposed to do when it's drafting kickers in the 5th round???). One league I won and in one, I was ranked 2nd nationally in a few weeks.

I HATE the Pats - especially Harrison and Belichick and the Cowboys - especially cry-baby (literally) T.O and Roy Williams (cheap!). Am also extremely disappointed with Brett Favre and am disappointed in Chad Johnson.

Anyway, can't WAIT to talk football.

Being a SAHM with both kids in school, I have tons of time to watch ESPN - PTI, Around the Horn, Jim Rome and read my Sports Illustrated.








:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaof5boys* 
We have 16 month old twins and we joked about naming them Tiki and Plastico cause the names are fun.

I think you mean Plaxico.


----------



## kirstenb

Oh goody, so glad there are a few others at least!

I grew up a Viking fanatic and still bleed purple and gold, although I do love the Chargers (my adopted team!). I love LT and think he is just a classy all around guy. I've always enjoyed watching the Colts- love those Maning brothers too!- and will cheer for any team that plays against the Packers and the Patriots.

SAHDS- am also disappointed in Brett Favre. Hate the Packers, but the man had a great run with them and is a legend. WHY oh WHY do you want to end your career with the JETS? I respected him for retiring at the top of his game. Now, I just shake my head.

We had our fantasy draft this past Sat and can't wait to begin playing. I have been playing in the same league for 8 years now with my extended family and love it. Football runs in the family







I'm also comtemplating joining a few free online leagues just for fun- any recommendations?


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
I love LT and think he is just a classy all around guy.

Yeah, he's a great player but he really disappointed me with his behavior in the playoofs a couple years back. Oh well, he's human. Not to hate on the Chargers but I hate Merriman. He's such a cocky guy and am always saddened when talented players take steroids.

Quote:

SAHDS- am also disappointed in Brett Favre. Hate the Packers, but the man had a great run with them and is a legend. WHY oh WHY do you want to end your career with the JETS? I respected him for retiring at the top of his game. Now, I just shake my head.
I know! How are you going to be the ironman, the heart and soul of a fan-owned team who adores you as a God then throw it away (after a heartfdelt retirement that made *me* cry) just to keep on playing? LET IT GO, Brett.

Quote:

We had our fantasy draft this past Sat and can't wait to begin playing. I have been playing in the same league for 8 years now with my extended family and love it. Football runs in the family







I'm also comtemplating joining a few free online leagues just for fun- any recommendations?

Nice! DH and I have our first one next Saturday on Yahoo! STOKED. It's with a lot of our friends around the world. I play ($2 a pop) at a machine at a nearby restaurant and have won quite a bit of money and food







I'll do my league last year on EA that I won too. I might hop around and check out more just for bragging rights


----------



## Mama~Love

Me!! I HATE missing a game, and am a loyal *VIKINGS* fan!!

Oh, yeah, the Packers







. Hate 'em! I'm so sick of hearing about Brett Favre! I think what he did (joining the Jets) was a really stupid move. He won't get the respect he had in GB. If *I* was offered $20 million to NOT play, dang right I'd take it!


----------



## mamaof5boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
I think you mean Plaxico.

















: I think I'm going to be learning a lot from you all!!!!









We used to live in MN and the Viking were our team.... guess I'm kind of a fair weather fan! I agree about the Packers!! LOVE the Colts too!!

Tell me more about Fantasy football.....


----------



## kirstenb

Glad to see some purple and gold around here!

About fantasy football... You are in a league with a number of other people (mine has 6, although I have been in leagues with 16). One day you will get together with your league and have a draft. Instead of picking entire teams, you pick individual players to make up your own team. So for example, three of the players I drafted on Sat were LT, Maurice Jones-Drew, and Tom Brady (two running backs and a QB). You will also draft wide receivers, a tight end, a defense, and a kicker.

It can vary a bit league by league, but that is the overall concept. My team has 16 players total. Before the games start every week, I will pick who I want to play this week. We have to play 1 QB, 2 RBs, 2 WRs, 1 TE, 1 K, and 1 defense play every week. You play head to head with another team in your league. You get points based on how well your starters do in their games. Whoever has the most points, wins!

There are usually 13ish games in a fantasy season, and then the top seeded teams will play off in playoffs. Whoever wins the fantasy Superbowl, usually wins money (and bragging rights, which sometimes is better than money!).


----------



## ColoradoMama

Huge football fan here! I am a tried and true Chiefs fan with the Saints coming in as a close second! I also love the Vikings and the Patriots and since I live here I root for the Broncos when they're not paying one of my other teams!







Yea, I know - weird combo.







I am also a certified Raider hater. Being a U of A Razorback alumni and die hard fan, I nearly choked on my tongue when Darren McFadden went to the Raiders in the draft. He's dead to me now!







I've never played fantasy football. Dh is also a huge football fan. He's a Cowboys fan which has been very hard for me because I used to despise them as much as the Raiders. I've had to tone it back for him! They did lose to the Broncos on Saturday.







Bring on the football!!!


----------



## lactivist

Okay now I have to post! I am so glad MY RAIDERS got Darren McFadden!







I am a long time Chargers fan and now certified RAIDERS mama!!!
















We also love our DUCKS here!!







:

I have a couple teams I hate but will keep that to myself.

I love football and always have since I was a kid.

I try to learn and know as much as I can because it makes the game so much more fun.

Glad to see some other football lovers.

Wendi


----------



## pittnurse08

Cheer the Steelers,
The black and the gold,
It's time for Pittsburgh's heart and soul,
With Cowher power,
We'll get the job done,
This is the year we'll get that one for the thumb!

Roethlisberger,
Is ready to win...
Here we go,
With Ward, Randle El, and Cedrick Wilson,
Here we go,
Bus, Duce, and Willie will make a touchdown
And if you get in their way, they're gonna knock you around

Now the offense is ready to score,
Here We Go
And theres one thing we know for sure,
Here We Go
If we don't get it in the end zone,
We'll get 3 points off of Jeff Reed's toe.

We got Farrior, Porter, and Haggans,
Here We Go
Polamalu, Hope and Townsend,
Here We Go
The other team won't get any ground
'Cause the defense is gonna bring the steel curtain down

... of course the lyrics need to be updated now that we've got the "one for the thumb" and cowher has retired (







) and various players have retired/traded, but somehow this song never gets old. and seriously, how can you not love polamalu?? best hair in the NFL, hands down!

GO STEELERS!


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pittnurse08* 
and seriously, how can you not love polamalu?? best hair in the NFL, hands down!

GO STEELERS!

I agree, he has good hair, but I always wonder- doesn't his neck get HOT when he wears it all down? Plus, I always worry that someone "accidentally" is going to get a handful when he's playing!


----------



## oregonmama79

Im so excited for the season to start. Don't throw tomatoes, but I am an EAGLES fan! I am from Philly after all







Now that I live in Oregon I am also a Seahawks fan (kinda). To me autumn is about leaves changing, weather changing, comforting food, and FOOTBALL! Can't wait!


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oregonmama79* 
Now that I live in Oregon I am also a Seahawks fan (kinda).

I live 20 miles from Seattle and I absolutely HATE the Hawks. Everyone in this state is so dang fair-weather, it's nauseating. So, I boycott the Seachickens on principle







DH and I strolled into Qwest 2 Christmas Eve's ago wearing our M. Harrison and P. Manning jerseys and people were so rude to us. I wanted to yell at them to go hacky-sack or something. Blech. I know when the Hawks suck again, they'll all be taking their brand new jerseys back to the stores.

Oh, I do like Trufant, I went to high school with him and he was good friends with my BF. It's still odd to see my little brother play him on Madden!

And nothing wrong with the Eagles, Westbrook cleaned UP for me in FF last year!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristenb*
Plus, I always worry that someone "accidentally" is going to get a handful when he's playing!

Who cares about accidentally? You can legally tackle someone by their hair in the NFL.

As for good hair, I love Bob Sanders. I love *everything* about him, though


----------



## ColoradoMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
Who cares about accidentally? You can legally tackle someone by their hair in the NFL.

No you can't. You can't even pull them down by their shirt collar. It's a penalty, and it's dangerous.


----------



## trebleme

Hip hip hooray! I have found my people.









I was raised a die-hard Steelers fan and have never lost my love for the black and gold. Now I am indoctrinating my daughters to do the same...much to my Giants-loving husband's chagrin. Oh well, sweetie - they spend more time in my presence than yours and they will love my boys as much as me. So there! I even taught my older DD (when she was learning to speak) to say "Go Steelers!" I think my dad cried when he heard her! Now whenever she sees football on TV, she cheers for our boys. Warms my heart.







:

We also have "adopted" the local boys (SD Chargers) as long as they're not playing the Steelers. Oh, and I also cheer for anyone playing the Cowboys - truly my most disliked team EVAH!

We don't do fantasy football here, but am eager to hear more about it.

Anyway, wow. I feel like I found a home.









Sharon


----------



## ColoradoMama

Well crap. My Chiefs are starting off with a bang







not. Grrrrr. Ah well - it's still preseason.


----------



## Honey693

Da Bears!! I will not miss Bears game if at all possible. We try really hard not to make plans for game nights and if we we'll listen to the game on the radio whiled riving there and back and we try to suggest somewhere where we can watch the game too. My husband jokes that if I go into labor during a Bears game I'll be too busy yelling at the TV to notice I'm crowning. I love watching the Manning brothers kick butt just so long as they're not kicking the Bears butt's (which always happens) and I watch Packer games just to root against them


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
No you can't. You can't even pull them down by their shirt collar. It's a penalty, and it's dangerous.

Yes, you can. Per the Ricky Rule, the hair is fair game. It was put into place to discourage players whose hair is long enough to cover their name tape.

Also, it is also legal to pull them down by their shirt collar.

What you *can't* do is 'horse-collar' (the inside/back shoulder pads) someone. This is because of cheap-ass-player Roy Williams who broke T.O.'s leg while tackling him in this manner. After multiple injuries in 2004 (I think), the league instated the rule (in 2005), named for Williams (Roy Williams Rule).

As for pre-season, meh. I watch it cause it's football and I'm a fiend, but I never get my hopes up. The Colts usually go winless in PS cause Dungy likes to get creative and takes the opportunity to try out new things. Plus, he'll play 2nd, 3rd and 4th string to preserve the starters and give the back-ups some playing time. It all starts 0-0 at the beginning of the actual season, though


----------



## ColoradoMama

You know, I couldn't find anywhere that said hair-pulling is illegal. I remember seeing it called as a penalty last year though. Maybe it was a penalty that wasn't specifically hair-pulling. You know, like a late hit - the hit isn't illegal necessarily - the timing of the hit is illegal. Maybe it was something like that.







Honestly, I don't think it should be illegal. I think they shouldn't let them have their hair below their helmets. It's dangerous to be pulled down by your hair. But hey, they NFL doesn't consult me!


----------



## kirstenb

I don't really get into the preseason games. I'll watch them if I am looking for something to do, but I usually get bored watching them. And this is someone who lives for football! It's never that interesting to me, and starters are never in for long. I just read the recap after to make sure none of my players got hurt, and see if there is a rising star I can get for my fantasy team.


----------



## SAHDS

Drafted FF team #1 today while watching pre-season football on our new t.v. Pretty much this:








:







:







:







:







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama*
I think they shouldn't let them have their hair below their helmets. It's dangerous to be pulled down by your hair.

That's why it's legal, to try and discourage players having wild and free hair that's accessible to other players. They've been talking about making it illegal if a player's hair covers their name tape, so they'd have to tie it up or tuck it in. In general, I think it's dangerous too. You can really yank someone down and hurt them (just like a horse-collar or a face mask).


----------



## Honey693

Is anyone else here a Bears fan?


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
Is anyone else here a Bears fan?

Only when they are playing the Packers!









Coming from Minnesota, I cheer against all team in the NFC North who aren't the Vikings!


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
Is anyone else here a Bears fan?

I like Urlacher... does that count?

Man, I talk a lot of trash and I can see this thread turning ugly. I'll be nice


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
Man, I talk a lot of trash and I can see this thread turning ugly. I'll be nice









There's nothing wrong with a little good-spirited trash talking! It's what makes football...football!


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
Only when they are playing the Packers!









Coming from Minnesota, I cheer against all team in the NFC North who aren't the Vikings!

OMG, are we twins?!? I am the exact same way! Where in MN are you?? You can PM instead if you want!


----------



## Honey693

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
I like Urlacher... does that count?

I love Urlacher. He can sack me any day lol.


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofmany* 
OMG, are we twins?!? I am the exact same way! Where in MN are you?? You can PM instead if you want!

I've lived in CA for the past three years, but I grew up in Mpls right by Lake Nokomis. All my family is still there. I love it there! Was just home two weeks ago, in fact. One bummer about being out here is that I only get to see a few Vikes games.







I loved going to the Dome to see games.

Where are you at?


----------



## Mama~Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
I've lived in CA for the past three years, but I grew up in Mpls right by Lake Nokomis. All my family is still there. I love it there! Was just home two weeks ago, in fact. One bummer about being out here is that I only get to see a few Vikes games.







I loved going to the Dome to see games.

Where are you at?

Ahh, bummer! I thought I had a new friend close by! I'm way up north, about 50 miles north of Grand Rapids, about 1/2 way between Grand Rapids and Int'l Falls.

I've never been to a Vikings game, but hope to someday!


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
I love Urlacher. He can sack me any day lol.

He does have some anger issues, LOL. Wen Pam Oliver was interviewing him last week, she looked SO nervous and then thanked him for keeping it clean. I was rolling!


----------



## Gladiolus

I love football! Total Eagles fan (grew up NE of Philadelphia... oh and you can throw tomatoes at me, just not rotten right?) although, I haven't followed any preseason.
Drafted my FF team last weekend - so excited! I think I have an awesome team this year!
I was never into football until I met my husband... when I eventually learned "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em" except now I'm more of a fan than he is - that's what he GETS. We have games on all day sundays - I can't wait for the regular season to start.


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gladiolus* 
I was never into football until I met my husband... when I eventually learned "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em" except now I'm more of a fan than he is - that's what he GETS. We have games on all day sundays - I can't wait for the regular season to start.

This is the exact opposite of me and my DH- I grew up in the football lovin' family and obsessed all throughout the season. He used to hate it but finally decided to accept it in his life and now loves it too (though not quite as much as me!). It's a good thing, otherwise he would have been a "football widower!"









Those of you with fantasy teams already drafted- who are your top few players?


----------



## Honey693

http://www.nflshop.com/product/index...entPage=family

I want this for our basement so bad, but DH thinks I'm insane. They have a matching chair and rugs too.


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gladiolus* 
I was never into football until I met my husband... when I eventually learned "if you can't beat 'em, join 'em" except now I'm more of a fan than he is - that's what he GETS. We have games on all day sundays - I can't wait for the regular season to start.









:

I probably drive him nuts with my SI reading and ESPN watching self









What about Monday night and Thursday night (when it starts)? Don't forget about Saturdays in the playoffs. But, yeah, Sunday is the best! We put on our jerseys, make super-bad food, sit on the couch and veg out... for 13 hours.


----------



## shandy

Hi Friends!!!!
LOVE me some football!!!!
Have been a Tampa Bay fan forever...since BEFORE Dungy and the Super Bowl with Gruden







Yes, since we wore orange and white









Can I just say how pissed I was/am that MNF is on ESPN???? What about those of us with limited cable







: Thank goodness for Fox on Thursdays!!!!


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shandy* 
Hi Friends!!!!
LOVE me some football!!!!
Have been a Tampa Bay fan forever...since BEFORE Dungy and the Super Bowl with Gruden









A TB fan MUST be Dungy fan, right? I LOVE him sooooo much. If you like him, you should read his book _Quiet Strength_, it's amazing.


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
But, yeah, Sunday is the best! We put on our jerseys, make super-bad food, sit on the couch and veg out... for 13 hours.


This is my idea of a perfect Sunday!


----------



## shandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
A TB fan MUST be Dungy fan, right? I LOVE him sooooo much. If you like him, you should read his book _Quiet Strength_, it's amazing.


Yes, even though he is with the Colts, I still Love Dungy...I am neding a good book, perhaps I will check that one out, thanks


----------



## shandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
This is my idea of a perfect Sunday!

ummm......yes, ITA


----------



## SAHDS

Got my new SI today and am laughing at Dr.Z's predictions (as always). Pats/Eagles in the Super Bowl? Not likely. Of course, I'm bitter cause he has the Pats beating the Colts n the AFC championship (again, as always). And I am already sick of all this Jag talk. What the deuce? I will be mighty surprised if they live to the hype, especially sharing the AFC South w/ Indy.

Other leaders - Steelers, Vikes, Bucs, Chargers and Seahawks. That should make a lot of the ladies here happy!


----------



## ColoradoMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
http://www.nflshop.com/product/index...entPage=family

I want this for our basement so bad, but DH thinks I'm insane. They have a matching chair and rugs too.

Remember that commercial they had out a few years ago about the neighbors who kept trying to outdo each other with their team stuff?







I loved that commercial.


----------



## sunny*pa*mom

Eagles fan here!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE football. Can't wait for the regular season to start.


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunny*pa*mom* 
Eagles fan here!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE football. Can't wait for the regular season to start.

So are you stoked with Dr. Z's predictions??? I was surprised, I mean I like Westbrook, the guy touches the ball a bazillion times a game (great Fantasy pick-up), but I thought they weren't real deep.


----------



## SAHDS

*







:KICKOFF TOMORROW!







:*

*Giants/Redskins.*

Supposed to be a high scoring game with the Redskins winning. Interesting.


----------



## kirstenb

:







:







:







:

T minus 7 hours!








:







:







:







:

I'll be cheering for the Giants over the Redskins, though it doesn't matter to me who wins at this point in the season. I like Eli Manning.









I'm just excited that it starts tonight!

I wish we had a football smiley!


----------



## shandy

Oh FUN!!!!!!
Can't wait to watch tonight...my family goes for the Skins and I am not an Eli fan after his tantrum during the draft, so I just get to enjoy some ball while DH goes for his group ride YEA







:


----------



## ferretfan

so, i live 10 minutes north of green bay.....







(i see the pack aren't well liked here)

but, i moved here from the UK 5 years ago, knowing nothing about football, and grew to love the game. i loved to watch brett play when he was brett. dh used to have season tickets and i went to a few games. now, i am royally sick of the whole thing. brett totally threw his rattle out the pram and needs a bit of a slap if you ask me. i'll still watch the packers, i'll probably still root for them too.

as i learned more about the game and watched more and more teams i fell in love with the colts







: nothing brings me more joy than watching those guys play. when they released the schedule for this season, i almost exploded when i heard the colts were coming to town. i started right away to make arrangements to get tickets....then realized with dismay (well, not real dismay) that they play 5 days before my due date. cant imagine that'd be much fun. i'd be spending so much time peeing that i'd miss the whole game







i guess i'll just be in front of the tv with my virgin bloody mary then, wearing my blue and white (that'll piss dh off







)


----------



## SAHDS

*ferretfan -I see you have AMAZING taste in football.







Colts pretty much rock my world. I heart them.

So, anybody love the game? Yikes, poor Redskins, not the best showing. They were supposed to be decent this year too...

Anyone else thought it was awesome that the SB MVP scored the first TD? Nice!

Counting down the hours until Indy thrashes Da Bears.







*

(and, yes, all my posts from here on out will be BLUE!)


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
(and, yes, all my posts from here on out will be BLUE!)

I'm all for team spirit! It'll get interesting when the Colts play at the Dome v. the Vikes and at the Q v. the Chargers, but that's a few weeks off!







I can cheer for them next week since they're playing ChiTown.

I didn't get home until after the 2nd half started so I missed all the good stuff- I had to follow the play by play online. I guess they were tired of scoring after the 1st half?







: The only thing I don't like about weekday games is that on the west coast, they start so early I am never home from work on time to see the start!


----------



## Mamatolea

Hey Mamas and Fellow Football Fanatics!

Another tribe I have to watch







You all are going to rile me up though..I am a DIE HARD PATS FAN! Like, well before we ever started being one of the best teams in the league(I would say we are THE best, but we beat ourselves sometimes..), so no fair weather fan here. GO PATS come thick or thin..









Anyways, I was hoping the skins would thrash the giants last night, but of well. I guess I can't really fault the g's for winning the bowl last year. They really had nothing to do with our crap @ss playing..but we have something to prove this year. Let's see how it goes...

In other news, my FF team is pretty good this year. I was in first place most of last year until my STAR player got injured and then I was suck and landed in like 4th place..I was SO mad, especially since I was playing for a $250 gc! BLECH! I will however be rooting for Big Ben to make some impressiveness this year and of course, I have Adrian Peterson, so the Vikings get a piece of my heart this year as well..

My teams of loathing are, in no particular order, the Colts-for obvious reasons.., the Raiders-since my BIL is a fan and I have to go against him..lol, the Giants-again for obvious reasons, and anyone playing the Pats!









Looking forward to this year!

Anyone want to exchange tailgate or general football watching recipes? We







: eating during the games and I am the official football mom and always looking for fun new things to serve(we almost always have a full house!)


----------



## Honey693

Football food recipes would be great! I'm already trying to figure out what we can have Sunday (Bears vs Colts!) that won't give me heartburn. We usually have chili or rotel dip, which would not be a good idea this week.


----------



## kirstenb

Oh, I love football food!







:

All the recipes I know are pretty basic ones- taco bean dip, cheese dip, chili dip, wings, sub sandwiches (I can make a mean sub!), etc. If someone has some good recipes I would love to hear them.


----------



## Mamatolea

Slow cooker BBQ sandwiches-
Ingredients
5 tablespoons dark brown sugar, divided
3/4 teaspoon black pepper
2 (1-pound) flank steaks
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup tomato paste
3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
3 tablespoons molasses
3 tablespoons cider vinegar
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon salt
10 (2 1/2-ounce) submarine rolls, halved
Red onion slices (optional)
Dill pickle slices (optional)

Preparation
Combine 1 tablespoon brown sugar and pepper; rub over both sides of steaks. Combine 1/4 cup brown sugar, onion, and next 9 ingredients (onion through salt) in an electric slow cooker. Add steaks; turn to coat. Cover with lid; cook on high-heat setting for 1 hour. Reduce heat setting to low; cook for 7 hours. Remove steaks; reserve sauce. Shred steaks with 2 forks. Return shredded steak to cooker; stir into sauce. Spoon 1/2 cup steak mixture onto bottom half of each roll; top with onion and pickles, if desired. Cover with tops of rolls.


----------



## Mamatolea

Roasted chicken drumettes-
Ingredients
24 chicken drumettes
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 teaspoons sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1/3 cup Dijon mustard
3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon dried oregano

Preparation
1. Rinse chicken with cold water, and pat dry.
2. Stir together oil and next 4 ingredients in a large bowl. Add chicken, tossing to coat. Arrange chicken in a single layer on a wire rack in an aluminum foil-lined jelly-roll pan.

3. Bake at 450° for 30 to 35 minutes.

4. Combine mustard, lemon juice, and oregano in a large bowl. Remove pan from oven, and carefully add hot chicken to mustard mixture. Toss to coat. Drain and discard any accumulated fat from pan. Place mustard-coated chicken in a single layer on rack in jelly-roll pan.

5. Bake at 450° for 8 to 10 more minutes or until done.


----------



## Mamatolea

Muffulettas-
Ingredients
1 (12-ounce) jar pickled vegetables, drained and chopped
1/2 cup green olives, chopped
3/4 cup mayonnaise
1/2 teaspoon dried Italian seasoning
1/2 teaspoon dried crushed red pepper
12 thin cooked ham slices
12 thin salami slices
1 (6-ounce) package provolone cheese slices
1 (12-inch) round bread loaf, split
Garnish: pimiento-stuffed olives

Preparation
Stir together first 5 ingredients.
Layer ham, salami, and cheese slices evenly on bottom half of loaf. Top with vegetable mixture, and cover with top. Wrap in plastic wrap and chill. Garnish, if desired.


----------



## Mamatolea

Mini frittatas with ham and cheese-
Ingredients
Cooking spray
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
2/3 cup chopped reduced-fat ham (about 2 ounces)
1/3 cup (about 1 1/2 ounces) shredded reduced-fat extra-sharp cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons chopped fresh chives
1/8 teaspoon dried thyme
1/8 teaspoon black pepper
4 large egg whites
1 large egg

Preparation
Preheat oven to 350°.
Heat a large nonstick skillet coated with cooking spray over medium-high heat. Add onion; sauté 2 minutes or until crisp-tender. Add ham; sauté 3 minutes. Remove from heat; cool 5 minutes. Combine remaining ingredients in a large bowl; stir with a whisk. Add ham mixture, stirring with a whisk. Spoon mixture into 24 miniature muffin cups coated with cooking spray. Bake at 350° for 20 minutes or until set.


----------



## kirstenb

Mamatolea, it's too bad you're on the east coast- I would be inviting myself to your football parties otherwise! Your recipes make my bean dip look awfully inadequate!


----------



## Honey693

Have you ever made the BBQ sandwiches with pork? The recipe sounds good, but I realyl want pork BBQ tomorrow (woo for pregnancy cravings).


----------



## daniturtle

Heh, just found you all!!! Have been a dedicated BRONCOS fan for oh gosh, a loooonng time now, although I did not grow up watching football. Luckily I had a girlfriend who explained a lot of the game to me...she was (still is) a Pats fan, which means I have chosen TWO die-hard Pats fans in my life! Since my husband is also a Patriots fan, since childhood. It's kind of annoying!









Let's see-- sad to say, but as much as I love the Broncos I also have to hate some teams... I hate the Raiders (have to!) and I hate the Dolphins! I live in Vikings territory, but I don't have very strong feelings about them one way or another or about the Packers. Lived in Indiana for a couple of years, but I don't much like Peyton Manning (ducking massively since a lot of you all are Colts fans!!!!), always thought he was a bit of a pretty boy (I like my QBs to be very gritty!). Granted, he is a good QB, so it's a rather irrational dislike.

So far, we have not bought The Wee (our baby, due at the end of Sept/beg of Oct) any football onesies, but come to think of it, I should get on top of that and get a Broncos one, before my husband gets him/her a Pats one!!!!! LOL.


----------



## Mamatolea

Hehe-Daniela, send me your addy so I can ship a Pats onesie over to you for The Wee! HEHE!

Crystal-Yes, yum! And I understand preggo craivngs for sure, just had my little man last month(whoa-is he already almost a month??) and I craved all kinds of stuff-like pickled hot sausages! YUMMMMMM

And now I am still having cravings, must be the breastfeeding-but I could eat steak and dairy queen's banana split every dang day! LOL


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea*
You all are going to rile me up though..I am a DIE HARD PATS FAN! Like, well before we ever started being one of the best teams in the league(I would say we are THE best, but we beat ourselves sometimes..), so no fair weather fan here. GO PATS come thick or thin..

*Oh Lord up in Heaven. I loathe the Pats with an undying passion that burns deep in the depths of my soul. I don't even know who I hate more though, Beli*cheat or Cheap-ass Rodney Harrison... choices, choices.

Quote:

I have Adrian Peterson, so the Vikings get a piece of my heart this year as well..
*Nice pick, hopefully he stays healthy.*

Quote:

My teams of loathing are, in no particular order, the Colts-for obvious reasons
*Yeah, I'm sure my dislike for the Pats comes from my crazy love for my Colts. Comes with the territory, right?*

Quote:

Anyone want to exchange tailgate or general football watching recipes?
*Would LOVE to! DH make AWESOME chili (simmers for hours and hours), I'll hae to ask him the recipe. Football days are some of the only times we fore-go our super healthy diet and BINGE. All week, DH and I have been brainstorming and prepping for dinner tomorrow, giddy with anticipation. Probably chili (w/ bread bowls), veggies, chips and dips, finished with a cheesecake... probably BLUEberry. wink Ribs sound good too...*

ETA: *Mamatolea* - you do have good tastes in names (we have an Ethan too).


----------



## ScoobySnacks

Hi everyone! Cool group here! I'm a Seahawks fan myself!


----------



## Mamatolea

Rodney? Why Rodney? He did the HgH thing, but why is he a cheap-ass? Just curious..he isn't a name people usually say when they are talking about hating us(and I hear it ALL the time..lol)..I would have thought you were a Chargers disgruntled fan..lol

And Adrian BETTER stay healthy..I am gonna bring that sucka chicken soup if I have too! LOL

And thanks on the name







I love it and it fits him so well!


----------



## mamaof5boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniturtle* 
Heh, just found you all!!! Have been a dedicated BRONCOS fan for oh gosh, a loooonng time now, although I did not grow up watching football. Luckily I had a girlfriend who explained a lot of the game to me...she was (still is) a Pats fan, which means I have chosen TWO die-hard Pats fans in my life! Since my husband is also a Patriots fan, since childhood. It's kind of annoying!









Let's see-- sad to say, but as much as I love the Broncos I also have to hate some teams... I hate the Raiders (have to!) and I hate the Dolphins! I live in Vikings territory, but I don't have very strong feelings about them one way or another or about the Packers. Lived in Indiana for a couple of years, but I don't much like Peyton Manning (ducking massively since a lot of you all are Colts fans!!!!), always thought he was a bit of a pretty boy (I like my QBs to be very gritty!). Granted, he is a good QB, so it's a rather irrational dislike.

So far, we have not bought The Wee (our baby, due at the end of Sept/beg of Oct) any football onesies, but come to think of it, I should get on top of that and get a Broncos one, before my husband gets him/her a Pats one!!!!! LOL.

YEAH BRONCOS!!!







:

I was on bedrest with the twins for 8 months- giving me plenty of time to lay on the couch and watch football!!







These days I can barely sit down to watch a play! We had fun today throwing a toy football and yelling touchdown though!!! I'm working on them to be my football buddies!


----------



## sunkissedmumma67

Hey Everyone! Love Football!
STEELERS ROCK!


----------



## KatWrangler

Subbing!

Okay, we are Bronco Fans first. Then Rams and Chiefs.

I am so happy its football season again!

Oh, any college fans here? We are K-State fans.


----------



## ColoradoMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Oh, any college fans here? We are K-State fans.

Yea baby! Check out the siggie!

Well, my boys lost. Dh was trying to console me by saying that it wasn't too bad that they only lost by a touchdown to the Pats. Didn't work though. Too bad because normally I'd like to see the Pats win. Ah well - there's always next week. I didn't even get to watch football today because of my son's birthday party! Darn kid!







Just kidding.







At least I get to watch the Broncos kicks some Raider butt tomorrow!


----------



## daniturtle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
At least I get to watch the Broncos kicks some Raider butt tomorrow!


YEAH!!!!!!!!!

I'm not entirely clear on why there are TWO games tomorrow night, but I'm just happy I get to watch the Broncos. Sometimes it's tough living in an NFC city (I live in the St Paul, MN).


----------



## Honey693

Bears won! Oh my gosh, I am so happy right now!


----------



## ColoradoMama

It's paining me to watch Darren McFadden play for the Raiders!!!!! He just looks wrong in that black jersey.


----------



## DayDreamer

STEELERS FAN here.

I was so upset that we couldn't get the televised game down here in Texas yesterday! At least we got the radio broadcast via the internet!

Go STEELERS


----------



## hellyaellen

haven't read the whole thread but am definately psyched about the return of football! we root for the falcons and had an aawesome sunday :thum


----------



## Mamatolea

:SOB: :SOB: :SOB:

I am crying here like no one can understand. Our knight in shining armor is out...for the ENTIRE SEASON!!

Here's hoping we pick someone good up, because while Cassel brought us through this game, he is no Tom Brady...sigh...

Oh well, one year, right??? :sob:


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea* 
I am crying here like no one can understand. Our knight in shining armor is out...for the ENTIRE SEASON!!

I hear ya... but crying for another reason. Not a fan of the Pats... but Brady was my number 2 pick in fantasy. I can pretty much kiss my dream fantasy season goodbye.









The AFC should be interesting this season at least. Without Brady the Pats will have to FIGHT to get to the AFC Championship. They have a lot of good players but he's the glue that holds them together. I would be really surprised if another QB could get it done the way he does.


----------



## SAHDS

*What a sucky first Sunday.. ugh. Although, it was AMAZING to see Carolina stun the Chargers. Loved it, awesome. Screaming and jumping ensued after I called them all idiots for burning 12 seconds cause they didn't take a time out even though it was idiotic and they got totally lucky with that quick 2nd to last play.

Then Indy has to play (if you can even call it that) and ruin my day. What an embarrassment. They looked like they did in last year's playoffs. If they play like that, they deserve to lose. everyone was so out of it. Sanders was a step-off, Wayne saw no action, Addai and Clark got banged up, Peyton looked rusty at best *le sgh*

Anyhoo, a few thoughts:

Pac-man Jones is back and dirty as ever







:

Fred Gore's looking svelte and fast!

Pittsburgh and Philly owned their games and made the competition look silly. I didn't see the game, but did Philly play the St. Louis High School JV team???

So much for the Jags being so great, they lost to Tennessee. Can't win the SB if you don't make the playoffs and you can't make the playoffs being third in your division...

Poor Pennington. First game, old team, replaced by a legend, loss. Ouch.

Turner, yowsa! He put on a clinic. I was in awe.

T.O. already with a penalty for UC, love it. What an ass.

Ocho Cinco... why is it that I love him so? Of course, he's turning into a whiner (think Randy Moss, blech).

Steven Jackson got JACKED UP but took it like a champ.

Anyone else notice how brutal the games were? All players had a chip on their shoulders. Yikes.

What else... that's 'bout it (for now).*


----------



## Honey693

I was waiting for a huge fight to break out most of the games. I can't remember what game it was, but it took two refs to pull the teams apart and a few minutes to calm everyone down.


----------



## ColoradoMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea* 
:SOB: :SOB: :SOB:

I am crying here like no one can understand. Our knight in shining armor is out...for the ENTIRE SEASON!!

Here's hoping we pick someone good up, because while Cassel brought us through this game, he is no Tom Brady...sigh...

Oh well, one year, right??? :sob:

That was pretty surprising. Usually when a player walks off the field, they're not that badly hurt.









I have to say that it was a bit fun for me to watch the Raiders self destruct last night although I was surprised to see them play THAT badly.


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
I have to say that it was a bit fun for me to watch the Raiders self destruct last night although I was surprised to see them play THAT badly.

*The Raiders didn't self-destruct, they played like the Raiders. They are quite the miserable team and, until the can build a team around solid players, they're going to stay that way.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea*
Rodney? Why Rodney? He did the HgH thing, but why is he a cheap-ass? Just curious..he isn't a name people usually say when they are talking about hating us(and I hear it ALL the time..lol).

*Seriously?

- Harrison was voted the "dirtiest player" in the NFL by his peers according to a 2004 poll conducted by Sports Illustrated.

- In 2006, Harrison once again topped the "dirtiest player" voting by 361 other NFL players.

- In 2008, NFL coaches awarded the title to Harrison in an anonymous 2008 poll conducted by ESPN.

Look at this little nugget I found, a quote from Harrison after the coach's vote:

"They're ignorant," Harrison told the Boston Herald, via Tim Graham of ESPN.com. "They don't know me. If you take the time to get to know Rodney Harrison the person, you would know that's not my makeup, that's not my personality. I play hard. It's unfortunate that you have stigma like that, but what can you say? They crucified Jesus Christ, too. So - and I'm not comparing myself to him - but people are going to say things. They're going to slander you. You just have to take it and try to be the best person you can be, respectful. I think I've done that. Even out on the field, I'm not trying to hurt anyone. I'm just playing hard. Trust me. They probably want me on their team."










Did he really just say that?

- Harrison has also been fined and suspended multiple times, and as of 2002, had racked up over $200,000 in fines by the NFL, $300, 000 by 2004. I couldn't find an up-to-date amount.

- Is one of the NFL's all-time leader in personal foul penalties (if not the leader).

Maybe we can chalk it all up to roid rage...

Forgot to mention how much I loathe Randy Moss too but that's another post.

And, no, not a Chargers fan. I hate SD.*


----------



## Mamatolea

See now, you learn something every day! Who knew we had such a bad boy? I guess I try to ignore the trash talk since we get so much of it









In other news, I won my fantasy this week-phew! How'd everyone else do?


----------



## SwanMom

As terrible as the Hawks (and the entire NFC West) were last week, I'm looking forward to the first home game tomorrow (we have season tickets). I wear a Trufant jersey and the weather's supposed to be gorgeous. Nothing like sitting in our seats in the sunshine looking out on Elliot Bay. (Of course, it's more fun when they win, but DH and I will enjoy our day together either way--kiddos will have a blast at SIL's)


----------



## sunkissedmumma67

GO STEELERS!














:


----------



## binkin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunkissedmumma67* 
GO STEELERS!














:









I just found this thread, but HELLO! HERE WE GO STEELERS, HERE WE GO! DH and I will be watching tomorrow and waving our Terrible Towels!


----------



## frontstreetmama

oh yay!!! I love football -- go 49ers and KC -- you guessed it -- a Joe Montana fan -- almost named one of my daughters Montana, but her dad is a Cowboys (booooo!) fan... lol

I keep waiting for my 49ers to get back on track and judging by last week, it doesn't look like it's going to be this year









yay football!!!


----------



## binkin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
I agree, he has good hair, but I always wonder- doesn't his neck get HOT when he wears it all down? Plus, I always worry that someone "accidentally" is going to get a handful when he's playing!

Yeahhhh... did you see this tackle? I love Polomalu, though. He's so... soft-spoken and loves his dogs. Hehe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trebleme* 
Hip hip hooray! I have found my people.









I was raised a die-hard Steelers fan and have never lost my love for the black and gold. Now I am indoctrinating my daughters to do the same...much to my Giants-loving husband's chagrin. Oh well, sweetie - they spend more time in my presence than yours and they will love my boys as much as me. So there! I even taught my older DD (when she was learning to speak) to say "Go Steelers!" I think my dad cried when he heard her! Now whenever she sees football on TV, she cheers for our boys. Warms my heart.







:

I have already located all the newborn Steelers gear on the merchandise website and put my name on the waiting list for season tickets so that when we do manage to have children, we can drag them to the games. They put something in the water in Pittsburgh that makes you like the Steelers, but we're stuck here in Michigan so I'm going to have to use some other means of indoctrination.









We don't get most of the games here (instead they think we want to watch the Browns, God forbid) so we go to a bar in Ann Arbor that has a Steeler Nation branch - all these displaced Pittsburghers screaming at big-screen TVs. It's pretty awesome. If you can't get the games you should search for a Steeler Nation branch near you, because it's so much fun. Kinda makes me wish I were eating a hamburger at Tessaro's though.

GO STEELERS!


----------



## pittnurse08

it's rough not having most of the steelers games broadcast out here (darn west coast!), but we just found a local sports bar owned by a guy who used to live in canonsburg, pa and is a die hard fan







: we're hoping we can recruit some friends to join us for games, because it would be nice if we weren't the only ones wearing ward and parker jerseys while screaming and twirling our terrible towels... now if only we could get some pittsburgh beers out here. i'm also planning to try to convince the bar owner to put pierogies, kielbasa, and haluski on the menu for game days







:

binkin, funny you should mention the steelers baby gear... i recently learned how to knit wool soakers and of course had to make the 1st one out of black & gold yarn!

portland is great, but football season sure reminds me where my heart is


----------



## binkin

pittnurse08, I totally agree. Pittsburgh will always be home for me. I really hope we can move back someday, agh. Football season makes my heart hurt.

Also I am rofl at the pierogies, kielbasa, and haluski. Most people here (DH included, until I told him) have never eaten a pierogie or heard of haluski at all. Seriously, guys, we're not THAT far from Chicago. Yeesh.

Hm, I should try to make this about football again yeah? My tradition before we moved was to hop a bus down to the Strip and get a fish sandwich at Wholey's on game days. This helped the Steelers to win the Superbowl.

Miss Pittsburgh? Listen to Pants N'at!


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontstreetmama* 
oh yay!!! I love football -- go 49ers and KC -- you guessed it -- a Joe Montana fan -- almost named one of my daughters Montana, but her dad is a Cowboys (booooo!) fan... lol

I think Montana would be an AWESOME name for a girl! Your DH doesn't know what he's missing.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *binkin* 
Yeahhhh... did you see this tackle? I love Polomalu, though. He's so... soft-spoken and loves his dogs. Hehe.

We don't get most of the games here (instead they think we want to watch the Browns, God forbid) so we go to a bar in Ann Arbor that has a Steeler Nation branch - all these displaced Pittsburghers screaming at big-screen TVs. It's pretty awesome.

I do remember that tackle! I do like how soft spoken he is too. I should find out is SD has a Viking bar! I know they have a Bears bar, so I could go down there for two games when the Vikes play the Bears, but other than that I'm SOL. Something to Google later...


----------



## kirstenb

So both my teams need to redeem themselves this week! Chargers @Denver, and Vikes play at home vs the Colts.

I don't get to watch the Viking game







: (I have to watch the Raiders and Chiefs), so I'll have to check often the play by plays online.

GO BOLTS AND VIKES!!!


----------



## shandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
*The Raiders didn't self-destruct, they played like the Raiders. They are quite the miserable team and, until the can build a team around solid players, they're going to stay that way.*

[/COLOR][/B]

As DH says (who has been a suffering Radiers fan for years) Nothing will change until Al Davis finally dies...he won't give anyone the control to build a good team!


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shandy* 
As DH says (who has been a suffering Radiers fan for years) Nothing will change until Al Davis finally dies...he won't give anyone the control to build a good team!

I have to agree with your DH! It's hard to build up a great team with someone as controlling as he is and all the coach turnover as a result.


----------



## Labbemama

I'm also a Chiefs fan. What is happening today? Ugh.

Also a fan of ds's.







:

My dad is a Vikings fan and my stepdad is a Vikings fan.


----------



## Honey693

Argh, Bears what were you doing the second half? Why did you suck so much and lose? Why do you do this to me? I even had my lucky 2006 conference champs jersey on


----------



## KatWrangler

GRRRR What the heck happened with the Chiefs?!

Okay, next game, Broncos are on!


----------



## kirstenb

Vikings, come on! Blowing a 15-0 lead... arg!

It's halftime for the Chargers game... hopefully they'll get it together the 2nd half!


----------



## Mamatolea

Well, at least the Pats are winning..hehe


----------



## sunkissedmumma67

Whatching the 49ers and Seahawks right now ds is a 49er fan!








Later, the STEELERS vs BROWNS, long time rivals, o yeh STEELER'S are going to be kicking some booty tonight!


----------



## KatWrangler

Way to go Broncos!








:







:







:


----------



## kirstenb

That's at the refs in Denver. The Chargers should have won that game, if it wasn't for the ref that screwed them with the incomplete pass call. For that matter, both that call and the call they got wrong in the 1st quarter. It just sucks.


----------



## sunkissedmumma67

Oh yeh, STEELERS! It wasn't pretty, but it was still a WIN!







:


----------



## binkin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunkissedmumma67* 
Oh yeh, STEELERS! It wasn't pretty, but it was still a WIN!







:

That game was so freakin' BORING. I would've liked to have seen ONE play without a flag on it, seriously. It reminded me of the MNF game last year vs. the Dolphins (which was on the night my mom died, when I really could've used some interesting football to distract me). Bleh. And I won't be able to watch next week's game, either.


----------



## Rylins mama

Die hard Niner fan here! My dad was a Niner fan back when they were good and he would turn over in his grave to think that I was going for anyone other than them during the normal season.

My Mom named my brother Montana after Joe Montana... yea weere a crazy little bunch.


----------



## sunny*pa*mom

Monday night football. Go Eagles!!!


----------



## hellyaellen

every team i rooted for yesterday lost









and now the cowboys are losing too







maybe the next 2 quarteers will go better )


----------



## Norasmomma

Seahawks fan here-although this year I have no _idea_ why.









I can't believe how bad they are sucking. The saddest part is I still look forward to watching them every Sunday. Oh well, I guess someone has to have the worst record.


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellyaellen* 
every team i rooted for yesterday lost









That's the way the first two weeks went for me, too...









Here's to week 3 and some wins!







:


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shandy*
As DH says (who has been a suffering Radiers fan for years) Nothing will change until Al Davis finally dies...he won't give anyone the control to build a good team!

*Yep. I totally agree with your DH.*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norasmomma*
Oh well, I guess someone has to have the worst record.

*Don't think of it as a horrible season, think of it as a great draft pick. HE HE, sorry, I hate the Hawks.

And, kirsten, good thing you missed that game, it was brutal. I called DH after the field goal and DH and I laughed about how we didn't even deserve to win (I'll take it). I swear, the first half's score did NOT reflect the play of the game. The Vikes shoulda been killing them in points. Adrian Peterson is a beast and their D is amazng.

I also LOVED seeing the Chargers lose, so sweet.

Carolina's looking good, coming from behind in the first 2 weeks.

Shanahan is a maniac, he is lucky that 2pt. con. didn't backfire.

Philly/Dallas, was rooting for the Eagles. Oh well. Anyone else getting tired of hearing about Romo and the flat tire? What a great guy, though.

So, week 1, Pats barely beat the Chiefs. Week 2, the Chiefs get killed by the Raiders... WTF? Any given Sunday, I suppose.

Go Giants!

Anyone else cover their eyes when the Bengals have the ball. Yikes.

Oh, and Cleveland is disappointing me, too much potential and talent going to waste.*


----------



## Norasmomma

Don't think of it as a horrible season, think of it as a great draft pick.

LOL, that's a good way to look at it. Kinda a glass is half full sort of thing. Well they are plagued with injuries and it is looking like they are going back to the days of sucking after being good for awhile, at least it got me back into the love of the game.


----------



## daniturtle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
*
Shanahan is a maniac, he is lucky that 2pt. con. didn't backfire.

*

Well, I adore Shanahan so I *may* be just a wee bit biased...but here's why I thought he made that call - he knew they shouldn't have gotten to that point, knew they were on borrowed time- that is, the game should have been over, with the Broncos losing, when Cutler fumbled the ball a couple of plays before (where it was called an incomplete pass, even after review-- I couldn't BELIEVE that, really it was a bad call)- and so Shanahan just thought, what the h*ll, let's do it now or lose like we should have. Cutler seemed willing and ready to go for it too. [I was relieved since overtime is just torture for me. And I'd already sworn at the TV in a very loud voice too much that day.







I'm going to have to do some language modification once The Wee arrives!!!!]

Course, Shanahan could just be crazy maverick too!!! Either way, I love him. Feeling good about the Broncos (despite Cutlers apparently very slipp-y hands, WTF?), and excited about the rookie Royal- he looks great!


----------



## daniturtle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rylins mama* 
Die hard Niner fan here! My dad was a Niner fan back when they were good and he would turn over in his grave to think that I was going for anyone other than them during the normal season.

My Mom named my brother Montana after Joe Montana... yea weere a crazy little bunch.


LOL! That's great.

I'd be tempted to name The Wee after John Elway, only John is much too common (not to mention not necessarily associated with John Elway per se) and I don't like Elway as a name, really. And there's the whole idea that my husband might object...


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
So, week 1, Pats barely beat the Chiefs. Week 2, the Chiefs get killed by the Raiders... WTF? Any given Sunday, I suppose.
[/COLOR][/B]

Or perhaps it was the fact that week 1 the whole team was only thinking about what was happening with Tom...









We would have killed the Chiefs if he hadn't gotten hurt too..or if the injury had happened say in practice or something and we were ready for Cassel to have been playing. We are just a pretty tight knit team and it shook us all up.

Speaks load that we rallied and still won though.


----------



## ColoradoMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniturtle* 
Well, I adore Shanahan so I *may* be just a wee bit biased...but here's why I thought he made that call - he knew they shouldn't have gotten to that point, knew they were on borrowed time- that is, the game should have been over, with the Broncos losing, when Cutler fumbled the ball a couple of plays before (where it was called an incomplete pass, even after review-- I couldn't BELIEVE that, really it was a bad call)- and so Shanahan just thought, what the h*ll, let's do it now or lose like we should have. Cutler seemed willing and ready to go for it too. [I was relieved since overtime is just torture for me. And I'd already sworn at the TV in a very loud voice too much that day.







I'm going to have to do some language modification once The Wee arrives!!!!]

I disagree. I think he thought they could make it - so they should go for it. Shanahan knows bad calls are a part of the game - sometimes they're on the winning side of a bad call - sometimes they're on the losing side. Broncos got lucky. Either way, it was an exciting game, eh?







I thought I jinxed them for a minute there. I had to take my son to the children's museum for a birthday party that day. The children's museum is right across the street from the stadium. There were all these freaking annoying tailgaters there - I won't go into it, but they were being super annoying!!!! I came home and said, "I hope they lose!"


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamatolea* 
Or perhaps it was the fact that week 1 the whole team was only thinking about what was happening with Tom...









We would have killed the Chiefs if he hadn't gotten hurt too..or if the injury had happened say in practice or something and we were ready for Cassel to have been playing. We are just a pretty tight knit team and it shook us all up.

*Nah, the Pats are an old team, collectively probably the oldest players in the league. They don't get rattled easily, especially with Hoodie breathing down their backs. I'm sure it was just playing with a new QB, kinda shakes things up a bit. The O-line doesn't anticipate his movements like they would Brady's so it's harder to block, the center wouldn't be used to Cassells' hand placements, the receivers aren't as tuned-in as they would be with Brady, the RBs hand-offs might be shaky, etc. I'm sure they'll get used to Matt. They're the Pats, who's gonna count them out?

daniturtle - I like Shanahan too! Of course, his icing the kicker last season was a bit shady, but you play to win, right?*


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniturtle* 
Well, I adore Shanahan so I *may* be just a wee bit biased...but here's why I thought he made that call - he knew they shouldn't have gotten to that point, knew they were on borrowed time- that is, the game should have been over, with the Broncos losing, when Cutler fumbled the ball a couple of plays before (where it was called an incomplete pass, even after review-- I couldn't BELIEVE that, really it was a bad call)- and so Shanahan just thought, what the h*ll, let's do it now or lose like we should have. Cutler seemed willing and ready to go for it too. [I was relieved since overtime is just torture for me. And I'd already sworn at the TV in a very loud voice too much that day.







I'm going to have to do some language modification once The Wee arrives!!!!]

That's kind of what I thought too. I do think he was confident that Cutler could make it though.

RE: the swearing... I really, REALLY don't swear much around DS. Like, at all. Especially since he is at the age where I am afraid one of his first words will be a four letter word. But man, last Sunday? I am not proud of some of the words coming out of my mouth with DS right next to me! Now that I think about it... I hope there weren't any little kids outside playing- I was pretty loud towards the end there.


----------



## shandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
RE: the swearing... I really, REALLY don't swear much around DS. Like, at all. Especially since he is at the age where I am afraid one of his first words will be a four letter word. But man, last Sunday? I am not proud of some of the words coming out of my mouth with DS right next to me! Now that I think about it... I hope there weren't any little kids outside playing- I was pretty loud towards the end there.









Yep...after trying to be SO good and watch what I say while watching games DD1 thinks that it is hilarious to watch mama watch football...I stomp around and bite my tongue alot, incomplete sentences galore...she does a great impression


----------



## SAHDS

*I love football SOOOOOO much, I'm going to the Seahawks game tomorrow. Sounds good, right? BUT...

I hate the Seahawks.

They're playing the Rams, meh.

BUT...

Just to be around my beloved NFL in any shape, size or form makes me







:

Qwest Field is amazing too and I do like Bulger and Holt.

I'll post pics if you all want.*


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
*
Just to be around my beloved NFL in any shape, size or form makes me







:

I'll post pics if you all want.*

I love going to games too, it doesn't matter who's playing for the most part! With a few exceptions, of course...

It'll be fun to see pics!


----------



## Honey693

Bears why do you do this to me???? WHY????


----------



## kirstenb

OMG!!!!

Anyone else excited that the Pats got killed at home?!?!?

And the Vikes won too!









Though I am not sure what I am more excited about at this point!!!


----------



## KatWrangler

Go Broncos, go!








:


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
OMG!!!!

Anyone else excited that the Pats got killed at home?!?!?


Um, no.


----------



## mamaof5boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Go Broncos, go!








:

YEAH!!!! That was a close one!!!!







:


----------



## KatWrangler

Woo Hoo Broncos!








:


----------



## Honey693

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
OMG!!!!

Anyone else excited that the Pats got killed at home?!?!?


That almost took the sting out of the horrible game the Bears played at the end for me.


----------



## hellyaellen

so psyched for the falcons today! missed the game cause i was at work but was def happy when dh called and told me.

rooting for tampa bay now







:


----------



## sunkissedmumma67

BOO HOO My Steelers lost today!
So SAD!


----------



## SAHDS

*The game was fun, although I have never seen so many drunk people in my LIFE. People spilling beer, stumbling around, cursing - it was NUTS. The weather was absolutely beautiful, though. DH and I ate hot dogs, brats, regular fries, garlic fries and 2 sodas. I am STILL full!

My Colts are stinking. 0-2 in their new stadium. WTF???

Don't tell Mamatolea, but I did like seeing the Pats lose.

I'm sad Green Bay lost too. Meh. I wanted to see them beat the Cowboys.

Most of my picks were spot on!*


----------



## shandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
*The game was fun, although I have never seen so many drunk people in my LIFE. People spilling beer, stumbling around, cursing - it was NUTS. The weather was absolutely beautiful, though. DH and I ate hot dogs, brats, regular fries, garlic fries and 2 sodas. I am STILL full!

My Colts are stinking. 0-2 in their new stadium. WTF???

Don't tell Mamatolea, but I did like seeing the Pats lose.

I'm sad Green Bay lost too. Meh. I wanted to see them beat the Cowboys.

Most of my picks were spot on!*

Glad you had a good time! I STILL haven't been to a NFL game and I really want to go! Hoping to score some Panthers tickets soon!

I liked seeing the Pats lose too







:

We were sitting at dinner last night and DD1 says to me "mama, I don't think I like football...I just like sports" I tell her that football is a sport so she must like it and she says "no, it is boring" I pretend to cry and tell her that no child who came out of my body can NOT like football, LOL


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shandy* 
We were sitting at dinner last night and DD1 says to me "mama, I don't think I like football...I just like sports" I tell her that football is a sport so she must like it and she says "no, it is boring" I pretend to cry and tell her that no child who came out of my body can NOT like football, LOL

Oh, I don't know WHAT I will do if DS doesn't like football! I'm trying to get him started early... he's wearing his Vikings jersey today in honor of our 1st win!

Now just gotta keep my fingers crossed that the Chargers actually finish out a game tonight...

At the end of week 3 the standings in the AFC are nothing like I thought it would be preseason!


----------



## mar123

Hi! HUGE NFL fan here. I live in New Orleans, born and raised Saints' fan!

I was crying at the end of the game yesterday; so frustrating.

We also like the Steelers, Colts and Packers in our house. HUGE Manning family fans as well. (Have met Archie, the dad quite a few times- super nice guy)

I am a teacher and in one fantasy league with my son- he does it all. He loved it so much last year that he started a league for he and his friends this year. My dh is in 4 leagues. Sunday is only football in our house.


----------



## kirstenb

:WOOHOO! Go Chargers!







:

That is the team that should have been playing the first two weeks. Now we just gotta keep it up...

Welcome mar123!


----------



## kirstenb

How's everyone's team doing?

Vikes lost... and that Chargers aren't doing so hot...

Hope everyone else is having a better Sunday! Unless you're a Raiders fan...


----------



## mamaof5boys

KatWrangler- Did you watch the Broncos today?









How very sad...... How many fumbles did we have?!?!?!


----------



## daniturtle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaof5boys* 
KatWrangler- Did you watch the Broncos today?









How very sad...... How many fumbles did we have?!?!?!

Somehow, this makes me happier that I *couldn't* watch the game...it was bad huh? Fumbles make me nuts, especially repeated ones!!! Losing to KC makes me pretty steamed too. Good thing it wasn't on TV here, we are trying to convince The Wee that it would be lovely for him to come on out of my uterus and maybe having a screaming, swearing mama wouldn't be exactly persuasive!!!


----------



## mamaof5boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniturtle* 
Somehow, this makes me happier that I *couldn't* watch the game...it was bad huh? Fumbles make me nuts, especially repeated ones!!! Losing to KC makes me pretty steamed too. Good thing it wasn't on TV here, we are trying to convince The Wee that it would be lovely for him to come on out of my uterus and maybe having a screaming, swearing mama wouldn't be exactly persuasive!!!









Daniela- I saw your post awhile back about buying Bronco stuff for The Wee. My Aunt made some awesome simple tie blankets out of Bronco fleece. Can you get that in MN? It would be great on those cold winter Sundays!







(We used to live in Rocheter!)

We need to have a win to send you some positive birth energy!! Wow!! That's SO exciting to think your so close to meeting your new little guy!! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Honey693

Go Bears! They didn't blow it in the second half, although it was close.


----------



## Mamatolea

I am just glad I had a weekend off..lol

But-I did kick butt again in FF









I am 4-0 now!


----------



## kirstenb

Go Chargers! Way to come back in the end!









Tough loss for Philly this week... they could have had it in the 4th too, if they had converted that 4th down.

I'm curious if Lane Kiffin is going to be the Raiders coach for much longer, with how they have lost 4th quarter leads the last few games and knowing how Al David is.


----------



## KatWrangler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaof5boys* 
KatWrangler- Did you watch the Broncos today?









How very sad...... How many fumbles did we have?!?!?!

I only saw bits and pieces of it. Too much commution and running around at our house yesterday. What I saw, made me ill.










Yikes, what an awful game.


----------



## sunkissedmumma67

O YEH, Monday Night Football, tonight, GO STEELERS!


----------



## Honey693

The Bears didn't blow it this week!!!! They're in 1st place in the NFC North. I am so happy!


----------



## SAHDS

*Okay, I'm done crying in the corner. Indy's 2-2, that's doable I guess. They could always go 14-2









Of course, if Tenn. keeps up, there goes the division. Blech. Thankfully Jax is falling short of the pre-season predictions, so we always have the wild card. Ugh, if Indy makes it in on the wild card, I may go back to my corner...

Oh, and the kids have pics on the 16th. I'm putting them in their jerseys then hanging the pics in our Colts-decorated family room!*


----------



## kirstenb

The Indy game sounded like an awesome game to watch! I wish I could have been watching that instead of the Chargers, who played horrible all around. Man, it was almost painful. Miami looked pretty darn good. At least KC got spanked. Even though we are 2-3 at least we are still in 2nd in the division! It's still early. That's what I keep telling myself. The Vikes play tomorrow night- I'm excited to finally see them play out here! DS will be wearing his Viking jersey tomorrow for good luck.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
*
Oh, and the kids have pics on the 16th. I'm putting them in their jerseys then hanging the pics in our Colts-decorated family room!*

That's funny. DS has picture day at his day care two weeks ago and a little girl in his class was decked out in a full on Charger cheerleading uniform. It was pretty cute. I, of course, forgot it was even picture day.







His pictures should be interesting this year.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Hello! Can a die-hard Bears fan join this thread!?! I cannot miss a Bears game and all day on Sunday football is on in our home. As for fantasy football, my husband plays, but he always comes to me to ask which player he should pick up! Bear Down!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
The Bears didn't blow it this week!!!! They're in 1st place in the NFC North. I am so happy!

Oh Yeah!!!! They look great this year dont they? Orton looked good yesterday and Forte is awesome! Their offense was on the field longer than their defense yesterday (dont see that too often for the Bears). Lets hope they dont blow it like the Cubs did!


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
That's funny. DS has picture day at his day care two weeks ago and a little girl in his class was decked out in a full on Charger cheerleading uniform. It was pretty cute. I, of course, forgot it was even picture day.







His pictures should be interesting this year.

That reminds me that I need to get over to picture people and have the kids pictures taken in their Pats gear







No picture day here yet, but I need a new icon for my Fantasy football! LOL RIght now I have Lea when she was one day old in her Pats outfit. Now I need her and Ethan in theirs









And I am 5-0 in FF too


----------



## SAHDS

*Quote:*


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
The Indy game sounded like an awesome game to watch!

*I know! That's why I HATE being on the West Coast - I get limited Indy games. I'd switch to Direct to get the NFL package, but we bundle with Comcast. UGH!!! Come from behind with 4.5 minutes? Come on! Highlights are NOT enough! I need the GAME.

*

*Quote:*

That's funny. DS has picture day at his day care two weeks ago and a little girl in his class was decked out in a full on Charger cheerleading uniform. It was pretty cute. I, of course, forgot it was even picture day.







His pictures should be interesting this year.
*HA HA. I write ours on the calendar, or I will definitely forget.

I have this one framed in the family room right now. It's from the NFL kickoff of... '04. Yeah. Those are DH's pads and helmet (I guess the helmet was heavy, LOL).*


----------



## sunkissedmumma67

YEH, GO STEELERS! BOOTY KICKEN AGAIN!







:


----------



## kirstenb

*WOOHOO! GO VIKES! THAT WAS AN AWESOME GAME!!!*

I am happy that they won! It was a good game to the end.

*SAHDS*, that is such a cute pic! Your son looks like he is ready to get out on the field and play. I hope DS likes football... DH and I are already planning for when he is old enough to play!


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
*
SAHDS, that is such a cute pic! Your son looks like he is ready to get out on the field and play. I hope DS likes football... DH and I are already planning for when he is old enough to play!
*
*
*
*
DS wants to play football (and DH backs him on this), but the little guy will be 8 next month and only weighs 41 lbs. Plus, he has bone issues so I'm not sure I feel comfortable with him playing. He can throw a football, though. He's been throwing perfect spirals since he was 5. Maybe if he has a reeeeeally good offensive line...









And, yeah, AMAZING game. LOVED it! It was nice to see the Vikes win. They have a lot of talent.*


----------



## shandy

love that pic SAHDS!!!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Anyone watch the Bears game yesterday? Yet another game they should have won! I was chewing on a pillow at the end. I still cant even believe it. They should have won, but I think they figured they did at the end at their defense just gave up, which allowed for that 48 yard field goal for Atlanta to win the game. They are the best 3-3 team in the NFL. Dh's patriots did terrible yesterday, what was the score of that game. We turned it off and went to bed when it was 30-3.


----------



## kirstenb

The Patriots final score was 10-30.







: Go Chargers! Finally a game where they all played well. This is how they need to play every game! And Denver lost too, so we are only one game behind now.

The Vikes won too.







Didn't see the game, but it didn't sound like that great of a game. As long as they got the W though...

Anyone else what the Cowboys-Cardinals game? Don't care about either team, but what a great game to watch!


----------



## shandy

I was enjoying the Bucs game...living here in Charlotte, it is all Panthers, and I was hoping for a good game, but alas...at least I got to see me some Gruden...love that







:


----------



## marieangela

I am a STEELERS fan!

Dh surprised me and planned a trip to Jacksonville for our 7th anniversary last weekend, Steelers vs. Jaguars tickets included. It was great to see so many Steelers fans from so many places and to win such a great game away from home with so many terrible towels waving and Steelers fans cheering!


----------



## shandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marieangela* 
I am a STEELERS fan!

Dh surprised me and planned a trip to Jacksonville for our 7th anniversary last weekend, Steelers vs. Jaguars tickets included. It was great to see so many Steelers fans from so many places and to win such a great game away from home with so many terrible towels waving and Steelers fans cheering!

What an AWESOME DH!!!!! How fantastic!! I am jealous


----------



## kirstenb

Oh man.

Rough games for both San Diego and Minnesota. Not a happy camper today...


----------



## marieangela

Another win for the Steelers!!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Bear down!!! What a great game yesterday for the Bears! They havent scored that many points since I was 6 yrs old. Orton is da man!


----------



## shandy

: go Bucs!! Loved me some Gruden eye candy too









And could NOT believe that the Raiders pulled it out in OT. They did good getting a thug like Sebas...he has saved them SO many times!!!


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Bear down!!! What a great game yesterday for the Bears! They havent scored that many points since I was 6 yrs old. Orton is da man!

That was a high scoring game. I, of course, wish that the score would have been reversed!









Another Jon Gruden fan here!


----------



## SAHDS

*UGH... COLTS... WHY?!?!?!?!

Okay, whew.

Gruden? Blech. When he gets mad he looks like that Chucky doll.*

*Give me Mike Nolan any day.*


----------



## daniturtle

Broncos vs Patriots tonight-- gonna be tough in our house tonight since I am a Broncos fan and my husband a Pats one... Of course, given the fact that we have a two week old, we probably won't be awake for most of the game!!!


----------



## mamaof5boys

Daniela- Congratulations on your new baby!!!!







:







: Enjoy the game- we'll be watching too!!









GO BRONCOS!!!!!!


----------



## Liquesce

:

How did I not notice this thread before?

Lifelong Eagles fan here.







Although I may never fully forgive them for the way they played in the '04 Superbowl.


----------



## kirstenb

Last night was probably one of the only times you will hear me cheering for New England- with the Denver loss we are still only one game behind them... there's still hope for us!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Last nights game was definatley an interesting one in our house. Dh had Cutler as his QB for fantasy, but he grew up in MA and is a BIG TIME Pats fan! After Cutler got hurt on the 1st play dh was cussing and so mad. (He was playing my father this week and HAD to win). It seemed like Cutler just gave up. He just walked to the huddle after a play and had such a sad look on his face. I was actually hoping that the Broncos would win or at least score, I couldnt handle dh mouth anymore. Everytime the Pats intercepted the ball or Cutler got sacked dh would get so angry, he was actually yelling at the broncos D to get the pats!!! I told him anyother time he would so thrilled that the pats were doing so well. I stayed up for the whole game, even though I am paying for it this AM.


----------



## kirstenb

:

Come ON Chargers! Could you GET anymore penalties?

Nail-biter to the end... we have got to start winning some games here.


----------



## mirlee

Here we go Steelers, Here we go!


----------



## SAHDS

*Well, tonight is THE defining moment for the Colts entire season. Playing the undefeated Titans. They're in our division so I'm at least hoping to beat them for some morale boosting. Good thing Jax is playing just as poorly as us or we'd be waving goodbye to the Wild Card too.

I need to go lie down before the game...

punkrawkmama27 - tell your DH he broke rule number 1 in football: fantasy team be damned, we always root for our REAL team.*


----------



## SarahSeesStars

*Groan* I just got done watching my recorded Steelers/Giants game (gotta catch zzz's whenever I can...although I'm such a Steeler fanatic I never would have believed I would choose snoozing over rooting for my black and gold!). What the hey, offense?


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
*
punkrawkmama27 - tell your DH he broke rule number 1 in football: fantasy team be damned, we always root for our REAL team.*


----------



## SAHDS

*Thank you Jesus!

The end.*


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
*Thank you Jesus!

The end.*











It was a good Sunday night game.

The Vikings won (yeah!) and the Chargers were on bye- we'll see if they can get their act together next week. Glad Denver, KC, and Oakland all lost- keeps SD alive!


----------



## shandy

it was alot of fun to watch last night


----------



## SAHDS

*Well, the Redskins lost so I guess we'll see Obama win the election.

It's so funny these arbitrary stats and facts.

DH and I always laugh with the whole:

"This is the longest field goal attempt... in September... during a lunar eclipse... while there is a 7 MPH wind... and the holder is the kicker's ex-roommates brother-in-law's baby daddy."

WTF?*


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Bear down. Chicago Bears! We are in 1st place! Cant wait to play the Titan's next week.







: that Rex doesnt suck next week. Hey he scored a TD Sunday, so maybe there is hope.


----------



## shandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Bear down. Chicago Bears! We are in 1st place! Cant wait to play the Titan's next week.







: that Rex doesnt suck next week. Hey he scored a TD Sunday, so maybe there is hope.

STILL can't believe that Rexie is a NFL QB much less that he is doing the Bears well. He was so NOT my fave QB as a Gator...too inconsistent. Hopefully he will do well next week too!


----------



## marieangela

YAY STEELERS!!!

I'm glad the Steelers won and I sure hope Obama wins today and we can pretend it was because the Steelers beat the Red Skins last night.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shandy* 
STILL can't believe that Rexie is a NFL QB much less that he is doing the Bears well. He was so NOT my fave QB as a Gator...too inconsistent. Hopefully he will do well next week too!

I cant believe the Bears have held on to him as long as they have! Or that he even made it into the NFL. Did he always have that cocky, self-centered attitude (with that goofy smirk) when he was a Gator?


----------



## SAHDS

*Eeeeeeeeked out another win. My heart cannot take much more of this. Thankfully, the second half of our schedule is fairly easy.*


----------



## shandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
I cant believe the Bears have held on to him as long as they have! Or that he even made it into the NFL. Did he always have that cocky, self-centered attitude (with that goofy smirk) when he was a Gator?

oh girl, he was just as bad if not worse....I was happy to see him go!!! couldn't believe someone in the NFL picked him up, much less that he is still playing


----------



## kirstenb

:

Thank goodness both the Vikes and the Chargers won! Both won by one point, too. Close games to the very end. I was excited because they actually aired the Vikings game out here so I could watch it! I miss seeing my Purple People Eaters play.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

very sad today. The Bears should have won yesterday. Anyone else get really down when their team loses? I know I shouldnt be too upset, the Bears played the best team in the NFL, and they actually looked pretty good the 1st half. I guess it could be worse, they could be 0-9. Oh and the Vikings, Greenbay game what a great game. (We flipped back and forth during commericials) We play Greenbay next week. Hopefully Orton is back by then. The Pats won yesterday, but we didnt get to see that game.


----------



## Honey693

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 







very sad today. The Bears should have won yesterday. Anyone else get really down when their team loses? I know I shouldnt be too upset, the Bears played the best team in the NFL, and they actually looked pretty good the 1st half. I guess it could be worse, they could be 0-9. Oh and the Vikings, Greenbay game what a great game. (We flipped back and forth during commericials) We play Greenbay next week. Hopefully Orton is back by then. The Pats won yesterday, but we didnt get to see that game.

I get really upset too. I moped around for an hour after the game and talked to the baby about how much Grossman sucks. He's just to inconsistent and if he screws up once he freaks himself out and then he's Bad Rex for the rest of the game.


----------



## shandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
I get really upset too. I moped around for an hour after the game and talked to the baby about how much Grossman sucks. He's just to inconsistent and if he screws up once he freaks himself out and then he's Bad Rex for the rest of the game.

yep. Rexie has sucked since his college days..take it from me...he totally can't get it together once he has a bad play...I mean, you are suppose to be a professional man, GET IT TOGETHER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Earthy Birthy

Hey, NFL lovin' Mamas! I'm a football nut by marriage. This is my husband's website: www.mypassionisfootball.com, and he also hosts a radio show M-F from 9-11am CST called My Passion is Football. He talks a little about UFC and other mixed martial arts, but for the most part, it is 2 hrs of football, 5 days a week. We go to local high school football games (even though we don't have kids in hs yet), and we watch college games on Saturdays and then it's NFL all day Sunday.


----------



## islandfairy

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE FOOTBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go BUCS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mapleafmom

:i'm so glad there are other moms who love the NFL







:







:







:
i was born and raised in Canada but i could never get into hockey and the CFL isn't entertaining to me...
I am a dolphins fan from the days from the Dan Marino days. I've just stuck with them since then, through thick and thin.

NFL is why and how i met my husband. We love college football too.

glad to connect with y'all








:







:


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Okay, well I blamed Rexy for the Bears loss of Sunday, but left out the defense. They looked terrible the second half, and I just heard that they have the 3rd worst pass-defense in the NFL. The titans got 250 passing yards on them, and on Sunday they are playing Greenbay, and they are a passing team. We need to beat Greenbay.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Did anyone watch the NE, Jets game last night? We dont have NFL network and it looks like we missed a great game. Dh had to work anyway and I had to keep looking up the score for him. Matt Cassle got 42 points in fantasy football. Wish we could have seen it.


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Did anyone watch the NE, Jets game last night? We dont have NFL network and it looks like we missed a great game. Dh had to work anyway and I had to keep looking up the score for him. Matt Cassle got 42 points in fantasy football. Wish we could have seen it.

We had the NFL network last year but just recently got rid of all our extra packages because because we never watched them enough to make them worth our money. I wish I could have seen this game though! I can't believe the Jets are in first place of the AFC East- it's been a long time since any team other than the Pats were in that position!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
We had the NFL network last year but just recently got rid of all our extra packages because because we never watched them enough to make them worth our money. I wish I could have seen this game though! I can't believe the Jets are in first place of the AFC East- it's been a long time since any team other than the Pats were in that position!

We had the NFL package from Direct Tv last year, we got every game. On Sundays there were 3 different games on at a time on 3 different tvs, but it was too much $$$ we cut back, and sadly that had to go. The Bears have a Thursday night game, and I am hoping it will be on regular TV. Since I have been married to dh, the Pats have been in 1st. They are my AFC team, but I am so tired of him rubbing it in that the Pats are better than the Bears.

As for yesterdays games...the NFC north must be the worst division in the NFL. The Bears lose to Greenbay, 37-3, which puts them at 5-5, and ties them with Greenbay, while the Vikings lose to Tampa and that puts them at 5-5 too. So we have 3 teams at .500 tied for 1st and the other team in last is at 0-10! I was so disappointed yesterday. The offense and defense (with the exception of the interception from Urlacher) were an embarrassment! Next week we play the 2-8 Rams, I am not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
As for yesterdays games...the NFC north must be the worst division in the NFL. The Bears lose to Greenbay, 37-3, which puts them at 5-5, and ties them with Greenbay, while the Vikings lose to Tampa and that puts them at 5-5 too. So we have 3 teams at .500 tied for 1st and the other team in last is at 0-10! I was so disappointed yesterday. The offense and defense (with the exception of the interception from Urlacher) were an embarrassment! Next week we play the 2-8 Rams, I am not going to get my hopes up.

I agree, the NFC North is not what it used to be! Detroit was never that great (IIRC- it was a long time ago!), but I remember when GB and MIN used to battle it out for 1st place- seems like a long time ago now.

As for the Chargers,







: is all I can say. I mean, really. The Steelers didn't even score a TD! And Denver won so they have a two game lead over us in the division (and they have the tie breaker too). If we don't win the division I doubt we will get a wild card spot, unless something drastically changes!


----------



## marieangela

That Steelers game was killing me yesterday. Ben passed for well over 200 yards and we still didn't get a touch down. Not being able to rush the ball in for a touchdown is rather unusual for the Steelers. I'm just glad we won in the end.


----------



## SAHDS

*3 in a row. FINALLY got some momentum. We should be able to sweep the rest of our games too!*


----------



## punkrawkmama27

kirstenb said:


> I agree, the NFC North is not what it used to be! Detroit was never that great (IIRC- it was a long time ago!), but I remember when GB and MIN used to battle it out for 1st place- seems like a long time ago now. QUOTE]
> 
> Oh I remember those days, I was really young, but I remember it being really good football. Hard hitting, defenses. Greenbay and the Vikings were both tough teams to beat, if the Bears did beat one of them, it was a big deal! Wasnt the division called the division nicknamed the black and blue division? Not like that anymore.


----------



## SAHDS

*"IT'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!"*
*
Oh man, what a game, was biting my nails the last few minutes and jumping around like a crazy person. Whew.

4 in a row now and counting!

(sorry Kirsten







)*


----------



## kirstenb

Sigh. BIG sigh. I thought we had it until that penalty towards the end of the 4th quarter. Our season is pretty much done (although Denver lost so I guess a miracle could happen?).

At least the Vikes won!







: We are tied with Chicago for 1st and they come to Minnesota next week- should be a good Sunday night game (that I can actually watch!!!). Here's hoping for a GB loss tomorrow...


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
At least the Vikes won!







: We are tied with Chicago for 1st and they come to Minnesota next week- should be a good Sunday night game (that I can actually watch!!!). Here's hoping for a GB loss tomorrow...









Right on! Hopefully the Packers lose! Ready for next week up in Minnesota.

Da Bears won yesterday and their defense looked pretty good, Orton is getting back into the swing of things.

The Titans are no longer undefeated. As much as I dont like Favre, he is the man.


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
The Titans are no longer undefeated. As much as I dont like Favre, he is the man.

I'd have to agree with that. Though, I do wish the Titans would have stayed undefeated- I think it makes it interesting when there is an undefeated team (plus, I don't want the Pats to be the only modern team with that distinction!).

This is turning out to be an interesting season. If someone had shown me the standings to date at the beginning of the season, I don't think I would have believed them!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

kirstenb said:


> I'd have to agree with that. Though, I do wish the Titans would have stayed undefeated- I think it makes it interesting when there is an undefeated team (plus, I don't want the Pats to be the only modern team with that distinction!).QUOTE]
> 
> I didnt care one way or the other if the titans stayed undefeated. I just cant believe how farve comes back, leaves the packers goes to the Jets, then has a pretty good season. I thought for sure he would have been injured by now.
> Also, dh is a big time Pats fan (he is from MA) and I dont mind if they are the only team to have go undefeated.
> 
> But it looks like Greenbay is going to lose tonight!!!!! 51-29 New Orleans! Vikings and Bears tied for 1st, Sunday will be very exciting!


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
But it looks like Greenbay is going to lose tonight!!!!! 51-29 New Orleans! Vikings and Bears tied for 1st, Sunday will be very exciting!









:


----------



## marieangela

What an awesome Steelers game!!! Loved all of the turnovers.


----------



## SAHDS

*What a craptastic weekend! I mean, I am STOKED that the Colts won but they did so playing LOUSY football. Thank GOD our D showed up. Every game was just kind of BLAH, ya know? Meh.

Oh well, 5 in a row baby!*


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
*What a craptastic weekend!*

Pretty much sums up my thoughts in regards to the Chargers.

But, go Vikes!







: What an awesome game to watch. So glad they are now in the lead in the NFC North (and did it in a convincing way)! Glad I was able to watch a good game for once!


----------



## shandy

both Tampa Bay and Carolina kept me on the edge of my seat... great games







:


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Its a sad day for football in our house. Pats got whooped, Bears lost too.







The Bears d looked terrible, Tillman does so many stupid things, we have no good recievers. We should have held on to Bernard Berrian. We have to win the rest of our games, and hope the Vikings lose some too.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Oh man, I thought detriot was going to beat the Vikings today! I told dh this am that the vikings were going to lose to detriot, and I thought they would until the end. Oh well, the Bears won, but are still in 2nd place. Thursday night football, I am worried after seeing how NO played today, the Bears are in for one tough game. Pats won too, Jets lost! Tied for 1st!


----------



## Mamatolea

YEAH Pats! What a nailbiter! LOL

At least we are still in the running for playoffs..Yikes~!


----------



## marieangela

Way to go Steelers!! I went to the game and it was great. The stadium was full of crazy energy during the fourth quarter and we had a great comeback. And they played Renegade twice! I've never been to game where they did that.


----------



## kirstenb

Go Vikes!







: Cheering for the GB loss, too... now we just have to stay ahead of Chicago.

Happy that the Chargers won on Thurs, too... looked like themselves again! It doesn't really matter at this point but still nice to see them beat the Raiders.


----------



## SAHDS

*Man, I love seeing Dallas lose. Would've liked to have seen NE go down but when you're playing the Hawks, it's kind of a gimme.

Colts stomped Cinci (of course) and next week is Detroit. I'm feeling 7 in a row coming on...*


----------



## Channelle

AGH! Can't believe there is another one of us!







: I







: my *SAINTS!!!!* My partner and I are born and raised in New Orleans, in Wichita by way of Katrina. My partner used to live in the house across the street to where the Manning's lived at (and Archie and wife still live at).

Sunday's game was pretty good, much better than the week before. (We HATE the bucs! And the Falcons! Oh, and the Pats!) I still don't think we played as good as we could have.

We have our whole house decked out in black and gold, we are members of a fantasy football team (I lost to my partner's dad), and we just did our Christmas tree in black and gold, with black fleur-de-lis and little gold footballs. We even have a giant fathead of Reggie Bush in our walkway! We are seriously obsessed! We hate living in Wichita, as we are SURROUNDED by Cowboy fans (also some Chiefs and Broncos, but they don't irritate me as much as Cowboy fans!) And one of our best friends is a Bucs fan, the other is a cowboy's fan, so we can never get away from these teams! Blech!

We completely dedicate our Sundays to football. We tell people we are the church of the NFL, our denomination is the Saints, lol! My partner is even insisting that we do our baby room in black and gold colors (Obsessed as I am, I think black for a baby room might be a wee bit too much!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mar123* 
Hi! HUGE NFL fan here. I live in New Orleans, born and raised Saints' fan!

I was crying at the end of the game yesterday; so frustrating.

We also like the Steelers, Colts and Packers in our house. HUGE Manning family fans as well. (Have met Archie, the dad quite a few times- super nice guy)

I am a teacher and in one fantasy league with my son- he does it all. He loved it so much last year that he started a league for he and his friends this year. My dh is in 4 leagues. Sunday is only football in our house.


----------



## Channelle

I get so frustrated during games!


----------



## Channelle

Anyone watch the bears/saints games?


----------



## Honey693

I watched the first half then listened to the rest. So glad the Bears pulled a win out, even if it was in OT.


----------



## Channelle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crystal_R* 
I watched the first half then listened to the rest. So glad the Bears pulled a win out, even if it was in OT.

LOL! It's like a funeral in our house last night and today. We are so sad the Bears won.


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Channelle* 
LOL! It's like a funeral in our house last night and today. We are so sad the Bears won.

I'm bummed too- I was hoping that the Vikes could get a bigger lead in the division!


----------



## marieangela

The Steelers did it again!!! Feels so good to beat Baltimore!


----------



## kirstenb

I was happy I got to see the Vikes whoop it up in AZ yesterday! And the Chargers barely won and Denver lost so somehow we still have a small shred of playoff hopes left...


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Hoping and praying for the Vikings to lose tomorrow. If they win, the Bears no matter if they beat the Packers, are out.


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Hoping and praying for the Vikings to lose tomorrow. If they win, the Bears no matter if they beat the Packers, are out.

Sigh... I got to watch this game... almost wish I didn't.

But... Man the Chargers! I can't believe we still have a shot. So glad Denver lost yesterday, and now they have to come to SD next Sunday, winner takes all. Should be a great game.


----------



## kirstenb

punkrawkmama27, what a game last night! I can't believe when the Bears blocked the potential game winning field goal and won in OT. They didn't play well at all and the Packers played pretty well- I'm surprised it ended how it did! Should make next week interesting for the Vikes and the Bears.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Da Bears are done for the season and it is their own darn fault. Tampa lost, and so did the cowboys (they got whooped). Bears could have gotten in as a wild card, but they played like garbage yesterday. the pats are done too. The jets lost, but what a final play they had yesterday against the dolphins. I wonder if farve will be back next year. He didnt even play in the final play. I am going for what ever team can take the Vikings and Miami out!


----------



## shandy

the Bucs broke my heart yesterday!!!! Losing to the RAIDERS??? SERIOUSLY??????







: DH can't stop telling me about it









At least the Panthers pulled it out...living up to their Cardiac Cats nickname for sure!!!!


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
I am going for what ever team can take the Vikings and Miami out!

Hey now! Watch what you say about the Vikes!







The Eagles will be coming to the Dome with a lot of momentum after their win so the Vikes will have to step up their game.

I am ecstatic that the Chargers slaughtered the Broncos. The wild card game will be a tough one against the Colts but I am happy that yesterday we finally looked like a playoff team and are the AFC West Champs. Hopefully we can do the same thing to the Colts as we did last year in the playoffs!


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
Hey now! Watch what you say about the Vikes!







The Eagles will be coming to the Dome with a lot of momentum after their win so the Vikes will have to step up their game.

I am ecstatic that the Chargers slaughtered the Broncos. The wild card game will be a tough one against the Colts but I am happy that yesterday we finally looked like a playoff team and are the AFC West Champs. Hopefully we can do the same thing to the Colts as we did last year in the playoffs!

When was the last time the Vikes made it to the playoffs? It has been awhile. Since the 90's maybe? Maybe this will be their year. LOL

Does anyone want to make Super Bowl predictions? To me it is coming down to either the Vikings or the Panthers against the Titans or Miami. I think I will say the Vikings and Miami in the Super Bowl. The reason I say the Vikings is because their defense is unbelievable (as much as I cannot stand Jarred Alan) and watching Miami play I think they are the Afc team to go.


----------



## kirstenb

Well an ideal Super Bowl for me would be the Vikings against the Chargers (then one of my teams would win for sure!), but I'd love to see the odds in Vegas on that matchup!

I can see the Giants and the Vikes in the NFC Championship game, but I think the Giants will make it to another Super Bowl. We barely won on Sunday against their second stringers and we will be playing in Giant Stadium if we got that far. I'd love to see Miami in the Super Bowl especially because of their record last seaon. I'll say the Titans and the Dolphins in the AFC Champoinship game.


----------



## KatWrangler

I see Shanahan was fired today! Any idea who might replace him?

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/28438934/


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
I see Shanahan was fired today! Any idea who might replace him?

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/28438934/











That was one coach I was not expecting to get fired!

I can see Denver going after Cowher now...


----------



## SAHDS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
Hopefully we can do the same thing to the Colts as we did last year in the playoffs!


*Whoa, whoa, whoa. Them's fightin' words, LOL. Plus, it wasn't really what the Chargers did to the Colts as much as it was the Colts doing to themselves. Man, they played like horse poo in that game. Blech. Well, 9 in a row's gotta count for something, right? Hopefully we'll keep playing as we have been!

Can't believe our 12-4 team is playing an 8-8 team in THEIR stadium. Stupid AFC West, crappiest division in all of football... yes, I'm bitter...









I'd love to see Colts/Giants. Love those Mannings!

I'm still reeling from Dallas AND New England missing the playoffs. Life is GOOD...

ETA -Yeah, surprised about Shanahan too. 21 years down the drain. Cutler's already talking about it (big surprise).*


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
*
Can't believe our 12-4 team is playing an 8-8 team in THEIR stadium. Stupid AFC West, crappiest division in all of football... yes, I'm bitter...









I'd love to see Colts/Giants. Love those Mannings!

I'm still reeling from Dallas AND New England missing the playoffs. Life is GOOD...
*

Lol, the Colts are the best Wild Card out there this year (not to mention one of the best teams! It can be funny some years how the ranking end up. No arguements here about the AFC West- I'm just happy we have a playoff game!

I forgot the Colts/Giants Super Bowl! That would be cool too, plus I have a secret cruch on both QBs.

Dallas getting creamed by Philly is one of my favorite moments from last weekend! I am not a Romo fan.


----------



## SAHDS

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3805670
MVP


----------



## kirstenb

Should make for an interesting game if it continues to rain all day...


----------



## SAHDS

*GOOD LUCK, KIRSTEN!

Time for...

KICKOFF!*


----------



## SAHDS

uke

I have no energy for elocution.


----------



## kirstenb

Eh.

Happy for the win, but not the best football I've seen played. We got some lucky breaks there. Sorry, SAHDS...

We'll see who we play next week, either way, it's a good team on the road.

Keeping my fingers crossed for the Vikes tomorrow!


----------



## LilMama23

I'm the odd one out here - I'm an obsessed Philly fan!
My favorite game of the entire year was the Dallas game last week - nothing better than the look on Romo's face at the end of that game!

I'm hoping they pull through today!


----------



## kirstenb

Well that was a frustrating game to watch.







:

All my hopes are on the Chargers now...


----------



## marieangela

My dh got free tickets to the Steelers game next week. He is taking his sous chef, though. My parent's had an awful time watching the boys the last time I went to a game and I have yet to leave them with anyone else. I have resigned myself to watching alone at home while trying to keep the boys entertained. Can't wait, though! Here we go Steelers here we go!


----------



## marieangela

YAY STEELERS!!!!

I think I talked my parents into watching the boys so I can see the game next week! I would LOVE to beat Baltimore on the way to the superbowl.


----------



## jyates82

It was sad to see my crush, Philip Rivers, lose, but I guess there is always next year, right?


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirstenb* 
Well an ideal Super Bowl for me would be the Vikings against the Chargers (then one of my teams would win for sure!), but I'd love to see the odds in Vegas on that matchup!

I can see the Giants and the Vikes in the NFC Championship game, but I think the Giants will make it to another Super Bowl. We barely won on Sunday against their second stringers and we will be playing in Giant Stadium if we got that far. I'd love to see Miami in the Super Bowl especially because of their record last seaon. I'll say the Titans and the Dolphins in the AFC Champoinship game.

Well, good thing I didn't put any money down on my predictions, seeing none of them made it past this week!

I am cheering for Baltimore and the Cardinals in the Super Bowl. I hope both the PA teams get crushed next week. Not that I am bitter or anything, oh no.


----------



## kirstenb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jyates82* 
It was sad to see my crush, Philip Rivers, lose, but I guess there is always next year, right?











Chargers 09!


----------



## jyates82

Yeah, it is crazy what happened this weekend! WHY couldn't my Chargers have won?


----------



## marieangela

Where are my fellow Steelers fans? Here we go, Steelers, here we go!!!

Can't wait for the superbowl!


----------



## Heathen Mama

Pittsburgh's goin to da Souper Boooowwwwllllll!!!!!!!!!

Displaced Pittsburgher here... I live in the wilds of the Nations' Capitol. They wouldn't know a good pierogie if it yanked the bubushka offa their heads!

Never a doubt in my mind. I converted DH from a Redskins fan before we could be married. Stillers football is my religion and the only thing I pray to! I'm seriously debating if we'll go to Pgh for the game or not.

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## marieangela

There was just an article in the paper about a lot of Steelers fans planning to come to Pittsburgh for the Superbowl, whether they have friends and family here or not. Sounds great. There will certainly be a festive atmosphere!


----------

